# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Illinois Reptile Ban Introduced / Ohio Hearing Scheduled

## USARK.Jonathan.Brady

*Illinois Reptile Ban Introduced/ Ohio Hearing Scheduled
On Wednesday February 1, 2012 Senator Heather Steans introduced SB3264, Dangerous Animals Act of 2012, into the Illinois General Assembly. SB3264 if passed could outlaw ALL boas and pythons; including Ball Pythons and Boa Constrictors.* It would also include all venomous reptiles, all crocodilians, monitor lizards and some amphibians. It has been assigned to the Senate Assignments Committee. There has been no hearing scheduled as of yet. SB3264 was obviously written by members of the radical Animal Rights Industry. It is extremely broad in it's scope, and woefully ignorant in regards to the natural history and captive husbandry of reptiles and amphibians. There seems to be very little understanding of climate effects on most herps throughout the year in Illinois, and no understanding of occupational hazard vs public safety risk related to captive husbandry and animal management. It will be the challenge of USARK and the Reptile Nation to properly educate the Illinois General Assembly as to the facts and science as related to herps.

*USARK will continue in their leadership role of fighting anti-herp legislation/regulation at both the federal and state level.* It is the position of USARK that all herps be removed from Illinois Dangerous Animal Legislation (DAL) SB3264. There can be no logical fact based argument made to support that any herps can be designated as 'dangerous' in the broader context when traditional livestock and pets are considered. Herps are responsible for less than one death per year nationwide while dogs and horses are responsible for dozens of deaths every year. The much greater risk posed by more traditional animals is commonly considered by society as acceptable. *Herpetofauna pose virtually ZERO PUBLIC SAFETY RISK!* 

****Please attend the Tinley Park Reptile Summit on March on Friday March 16, 2012 at 7PM CST****

Click here to read SB3264: http://www.usark.org/uploads/IL%20SB3264.pdf 

*OHIO UPATE and Scheduled Hearing:
Senator Troy Balderson of Zanesville has announced that he will introduce his long expected Dangerous Animal Legislation possibly as early as the afternoon of Monday, February 6, 2012.* USARK has not as of yet seen the bill text, and it has not received a bill number, but that is expected prior to a *Hearing scheduled before the Senate Agriculture, Environment & Natural Resources Committee for 1:30PM EST Wednesday, February 8, 2012.* This will be a proponents Hearing; meaning that it will limit speakers to those that favor the bill. An Opponents Hearing is expected to be scheduled sometime in the next couple of weeks. USARK expects that this bill, once introduced, will be on the 'fast track' due to enormous pressure from Governor Kasich's Office. USARK will make an announcement once the Balderson Bill is introduced and an Opponents Hearing is scheduled. *USARK OPPOSES THE INCLUSION OF REPTILES IN DAL PROPOSAL!* 

Click here to read Senator Balderson's Request for Sponsors Letter: http://www.usark.org/uploads/Ohio-Da...%20Animals.pdf

Click here to read Senate Agriculture Committee Agenda: http://www.usark.org/uploads/Ohio%20...m%20Agenda.pdf

----------

